# Cardio: Intervals, Tempo Work and Steady State



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Discussing cardiovascular training is like discussing politics or religion these days. You have a large group of people on one side, a large group of people on the other side and a group of people in the middle. It is not my intention to hash out any of the common arguments surrounding the topic, as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

